# Cleaveland classic 285 driver reviews



## drawboy (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone use the 2013 Cleveland classic xl driver? The all black deep face model. If so can you let me know what it is like as I have just bought one brand new for the amazing price of Â£77.
Thanks.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there any point?

You've already bought one!

PM PNWokingham. I think he has one.

I certainly get on with my 'new' TL310!


----------



## drawboy (Apr 17, 2014)

Tut! Classic foxholer reply, no substance. The reason I asked is because there are loads of videos on the Classic adjustable version but none on the standard glued in model. Someone must have one surely?


----------



## fade_away (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning
I also purchased this driver a month or so ago and can honesty say I am loving it.  It has replaced the Ping G25 in my bag as it is easier to control and longer.  Not sure it that is down to the low spinning head or the excellent shaft.  I have also just got the hybrid and that is also impressive.

Enjoy


----------



## fade_away (Apr 17, 2014)

I must change my sig by the way


----------



## drawboy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for that fw.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 17, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Tut! Classic foxholer reply, no substance. The reason I asked is because there are loads of videos on the Classic adjustable version but none on the standard glued in model. Someone must have one surely?
		
Click to expand...

Well, apart from indicating where you could get info from, so not entirely lacking in substance...

Please explain what you are trying to achieve (apart from how to spell Cleveland) by asking for info, when you have already bought one!


----------



## drawboy (Apr 17, 2014)

OK. I will explain to you my request. As I have bought it on a whim knowing I can sell it on easily if I do not get on with it I was hoping to find out what kind of driver it is. Is it high launch? hard to shape? Easy to swing and get on with? what kind of player would own it? Does it suit the eye? What kind of sound does it make? Just a general idea of what it is like and of what to expect from it when it lands on the mat. Nothing more than countless other members of the forum want to know about other golf clubs. Thank you for correcting my spelling mistake by the way.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 17, 2014)

drawboy said:



			OK. I will explain to you my request. As I have bought it on a whim knowing I can sell it on easily if I do not get on with it I was hoping to find out what kind of driver it is. Is it high launch? hard to shape? Easy to swing and get on with? what kind of player would own it? Does it suit the eye? What kind of sound does it make? Just a general idea of what it is like and of what to expect from it when it lands on the mat. Nothing more than countless other members of the forum want to know about other golf clubs. Thank you for correcting my spelling mistake by the way.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

The 'countless other members' normally ask BEFORE purchasing! I'd be very surprised if more than a couple, if any, ask AFTER purchase - G1bbo's self-admissions of alcohol inspired purchases excepted. Can YOU identify ANY?

And if you don't get on with it, I know of a (slightly used) Classic XL Custom w Miyazaki JDL 6S for Â£50.


----------

